# Sleeping on our deck instead of their coop



## lisalynn1982 (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't know what it is about these 2 girls, but they like to perch themselves on our adirondack chairs on our deck right next to the house instead of go into their coop at night. Tonight we thought maybe they would just rest there and then later go into their coop, but at 10pm they were still perched on the chair. What do I do? I'm fearful of letting them stay out because of predators although we live in the city. I jut need to know how to get them to go into their coop at night.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

A couple of mine did the same thing on the tool organizer on the back porch! And I would pick these up & put them into the coop. 

Once I didn't do it, and another hen joined them the next night, then another the following. I had to keep moving them into their coop until they finally figured it out themselves. Now they all go into the coop on their own, at dusk. :-D 

Good luck!


----------

